# Custom Valve Cover



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

Does anyone know where i can get a polished or some other kind of custom valve cover for a 1.6 200sx? thanks. PEACE.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

buy a B13 1.6 valve cover (they are metal) then turn to the yellow pages...get it sandblasted then have it powdercoated, chromed...or painted or what ever you want done to it.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Yes get a B-13 I beleave they are all metal valve covers, and if you dont wanna spend any more $$ you could brake out the polish and to it my hand. It takes awhile but atleast you could say you've done it and thats more props to ya


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

if ya cant find one, i think i got a spare one areound here. i bought 2 cause i was gonna try my luck at polishing em, and i never got around to it.

if i find it, and if ya need it, let me know.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

there are usually some already polished on ebay.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

On this page you can see what it'll look like painted.

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/605448/3

I did this in like 2 hours because i did 8 coats. I think it looks prety good. Its just regular engine enamel


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

in my sig there is a link to mine, polished (needs to be redone) and a touch of powdercoating as well.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

found this a couple of days ago
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&rd=1&item=7946227267&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You cannot have the b13 vavle cover chromed, only polished since it is aluminum. Also if you do get it you will need to get the shorter b13 valve cover screws/bolts.


----------

